# Can we have iec visas and lmo visas at the same time?



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi my husband and i have just got iec 2 year visas and he has a confirmed job offer. The company he going to work for are saying they bring in all their staff on an lmo and want to keep it the same for everyone. so we are wondering if we can hold both visa types at the same time as even though its a good job - we don't want to be tied to it if we have the our own visas?? 
We need to sign contracts asap so any advice would b hugely appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

When you reach the POE you can only present one visa for entry purposes. You will not be permitted to register for two types of visas and IMO, neither should you be.


----------



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> When you reach the POE you can only present one visa for entry purposes. You will not be permitted to register for two types of visas and IMO, neither should you be.


Hi ,we only want 2 visas but are just trying to figure out what the best visa is for us considering we have a little girl and want to make this a long term/ permanent move. Is it harder to get PR coming in on IEC visa than lmo type through employer? 
Worrying what the disadvantages are for us as a family on IEC visas ?
Any advice greatly appreciated ! Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To move to PR status more easily you should enter on the LMO. If you come on IEC you will need to get a job with LMO before applying for PR. There are no disadvantages per se but it is only for one year and you need to do the process all over again if you wish a second year.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lmnover said:


> Hi ,we only want 2 visas but are just trying to figure out what the best visa is for us considering we have a little girl and want to make this a long term/ permanent move. Is it harder to get PR coming in on IEC visa than lmo type through employer?
> Worrying what the disadvantages are for us as a family on IEC visas ?
> Any advice greatly appreciated ! Thanks!


Auld Yin is right on the money, coming to Canada on a LMO opens a quick path to become Permanent Resident. Although, you haven't mentioned if your spouse's offer and LMO is for a skilled position. 

If he gets a closed work permit as Skilled Worker, then you will be issued with an open work permit and your little one could go to school if in school age. If coming to Alberta, employer could apply for a Provincial Nomination immediately and once approved, you could apply for Permanent Residency right thereafter. Mind there's an English test (IELTS) requirement for him in order to apply for the Provincial Nomination.

If everything goes well, y'all will become landed immigrants in about 13-14 months. At least that's what my Irish friends are saying.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Auld Yin is right on the money, coming to Canada on a LMO opens a quick path to become Permanent Resident. Although, you haven't mentioned if your spouse's offer and LMO is for a skilled position.
> 
> ...


Hi hubby is a qualified mechanic and we have 2 year Iecs. Could we change over to lmo when we are in canada and he is in a job that he likes? We are just worried about being tied to an employer. He currently has 3 lmo job offers in battleford, saskatoon and Regina . By far The best company to work for are in battleford but I'm a interior designer and think we need somewhere with a bigger population for my work. We think we are going to go with saskatoon employer because of my work . Very hard to make decisions this big without seeing these places first and that why lmo worries us!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lmnover said:


> Hi hubby is a qualified mechanic and we have 2 year Iecs. Could we change over to lmo when we are in canada and he is in a job that he likes? We are just worried about being tied to an employer. He currently has 3 lmo job offers in battleford, saskatoon and Regina . By far The best company to work for are in battleford but I'm a interior designer and think we need somewhere with a bigger population for my work. We think we are going to go with saskatoon employer because of my work . Very hard to make decisions this big without seeing these places first and that why lmo worries us!


It isn't an easy decision, I've been there before. We just spent a lovely evening with some Irish friends, some of them came here on a 2 year IECS, and are now on LMO's. Others came directly with LMO's and have already applied for PR. Either way they all are happy to be here and to have a job.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

Im in the same position, have an Iec visa from last year but could be offered an lmo. My iec visa must be validated before 12th of July. What I was wondering is say I travel on lmo at the beginning of May is my Iec visa then deleted of the system? Or could I hand back the lmo and validate my Iec before the 12th of July?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m.j.w said:


> Im in the same position, have an Iec visa from last year but could be offered an lmo. My iec visa must be validated before 12th of July. What I was wondering is say I travel on lmo at the beginning of May is my Iec visa then deleted of the system? Or could I hand back the lmo and validate my Iec before the 12th of July?


The LMO is not yours to hand back. It belongs to the employer. What you propose is to manipulate the system which may well blow up in your face and cause you grief with CIC.


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> The LMO is not yours to hand back. It belongs to the employer. What you propose is to manipulate the system which may well blow up in your face and cause you grief with CIC.


I was just wondering was it possible. Say I started work with them in May and for whatever reason I didnt like the job or the area and I left them. I was just wondering could I then use my Iec visa as long as it was before the 12 July? My big worry is me taking the Lmo and forgetting about the Iec and then to be let go or something.


----------



## anneyshaun (Sep 4, 2012)

m.j.w said:


> I was just wondering was it possible. Say I started work with them in May and for whatever reason I didnt like the job or the area and I left them. I was just wondering could I then use my Iec visa as long as it was before the 12 July? My big worry is me taking the Lmo and forgetting about the Iec and then to be let go or something.


You can switch from one type of work permit to another. Remember an LMO is just an opinion, you still need a work permit after the company receives a positive LMO. An LMO is not the work permit. I have been here since 2010 on a 3 year work permit from an LMO. That work permit expires at the end of this month. I had applied for permanent residency 14 months ago and it wasn't going to be through on time so I applied for a new bridging permit which gives me another year. The bridging permit is, however, an open permit. I applied for the bridging permit because it's faster to process. However, I also applied for another LMO and if it comes back positive, I intend to apply for a new work permit based on the LMO and switch work permits, because my permanent residency application will benefit from the LMO based work permit. You cannot have both at the same time. You are fully entitled to leave a job for whatever reason, however, your LMO based work permit is then, not valid. If you have the option of then activating a new open work permit, then you are in a very lucky position.


----------

